# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Dziwne tkanki w stolcu . Czy to pasożyty lub kawałki jelita ZDJĘCIA

## tawrdyjaro19

Witam. Mam bardzo niepokojącą i zarazem dziwną sprawę . Jakiś czas temu  przeglądając swój stolec natrafiłem na bardzo dziwne "tak jakby tkanki " w kale . Jestem bardzo zaniepokojony i nie wiem co to może być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Możliwe że te tkanki to pozostałości po jakimś pasożycie który w chwili obecnej wydala się z organizmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy możesz powiedzieć czy dowiedziałeś się co ci dolega?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej
 I wiesz co to jest? Ja mam takie samo wiec daj znac bo mnie tez to martwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

To może być nowoodkryty pasożyt Rope. Mam to samo jak zjem paczkę pestek z dyni. Ona ma 5 form. Na wszystkie działają lewatywy np. z cytryną przez 8-10 dni. Ja na razie poprzestałem na pestkach z dyni i ziołach z kminkiem przeciwpasożytniczych. Brałem Tynidazol i Zentel ale nie pomogło. Najbardziej skuteczne wydaje się kobinacja pestek i oleju rycynowego na przeczyszczenie.

Zdrówka  :Smile:

----------

